# fractured fibula



## arbor (Oct 17, 2010)

anyone done this? if so, how long before you could ride again?? fell in the trees and my board got stuck, so it stayed still while i kept moving. two weeks later and i still couldn't ride, so went in for some xrays and apparently managed to get a hairline fracture in my fibula, below where my boot is. best estimate is 6 weeks of rest, so another 4... ugh.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

arbor said:


> anyone done this? if so, how long before you could ride again?? fell in the trees and my board got stuck, so it stayed still while i kept moving. two weeks later and i still couldn't ride, so went in for some xrays and apparently managed to get a hairline fracture in my fibula, below where my boot is. best estimate is 6 weeks of rest, so another 4... ugh.


I'd go with whatever your doctor said. Outside of the pain, a hairline fracture can develop into something much worse if you hit it again. Not to mention stress fractures that can develop by putting weight on it too soon.


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

The fibula is a non weightbearing bone... it takes about 6-8wks for bones to heal, hairline fractures usually sooner. No riding yet till it heals just to keep from getting it misaligned or impede healing.


----------



## arbor (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks for the info. i guess best to let it heal properly, though i'm not happy about missing half the winter.


----------



## fairgame (Jul 2, 2010)

How long did you end up missing with your fractured fib?

I just broke mine a week ago and am hoping to be back out in 4-6 weeks, per the dr.
However, my doc didn't put me in a cast or even suggest that I use crutches; he said to wrap it tightly in an ace bandage and use heat once the swelling is gone.
Anyone else have any experience with a broken fibula?


----------



## Joe Coffee (Dec 12, 2012)

I broke my Fib and tib 2 years ago playing hockey. Took 4 months to heal in a cast and this wasn't a serious fracture either.


----------

